# Soft top madness in the UK...but why?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3051047.stm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A nation of poseurs 

Seriously the UK weather is just about "right" for a soft top. Not perfect, I'll agree - but somewhere like Spain, italy etc its just too friggin' hot at time to be comfortable in most soft tops.....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

If it's too hot (Spain?) you want a hard top to protect you from skin cancer/getting too hot maybe?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Soft tops in hot countries like Spain etc are perfect for late afternoon/evening cruising. Nobody will keep the top open midday, you will fry alive at 35C +.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

apparently in 2000 (i think) there were more soft tops sold in greater manchester than in the entire of spain

something like that anyway


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

From what I've read, in countries which are hot all the time, the locals prefer to drive hard-top cars with air-con. Normally in lighter colurs too to help reflect the heat.

It's mainly countries where it's not hot all the time that enjoy soft-top motoring precisely because we don't get the opportunity to do it every day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Come Thursday - all you ragtop drivers will be feeling VERY smug - unless you are in asmoggy area.

25 degrees forecast, 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

I think after a while the sun starts going to your head, then you do silly things like paint rings and things on yer car.










Don't worry, he's not logged in. ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I think after a while the sun starts going to your head, then you do silly things like paint rings and things on yer car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

Funniest i've seen today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Funny how the COOPS ( Co-ops ?) always get a bit tetchy this time of year eh ?

Suppose they couldnt afford the little bit extra to by a sports car skip .

Sheer jealousy, bless them, never mind, your car is not _too_ bad.

Si...I look forward to breaking your nose seeing you on Friday mate Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

John,

can't help but notice how minging your wheels are.......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yep, was waiting for you on that one 8)

Wax Wizard particularly asked me to keep the car and wheels as grubby as possible as we were running the photo shoot for the absoluTTe article shortly after this pic was taken at the Godalming and Guildford meet. When you read the 1st issue of absoluTTe all will be revealed. So yes sorry they were very grubby indeed and I promise never to do it again !!

John (yours were a lot worse though !  are they still ? I bet they are you lazy boy , but I know you are working very hard so will let you off !)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Still as dirty as an Essex girl I'm afraid 

Am working too hard this week, but if time permits (and I'm not dragged into work!) I'll give her the full treatment on Sat PM or Sunday. It'll help pass the time......


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

oh sweet god - don't get me started on the pointlessness of soft-tops in the UK.

Too late Â ;D

Once again I must bring this debate to order - Â soft-tops are useless in the UK (unless you are some small genitaled freak (and that goes for the boys too). It's a feeble attempt at bringing some attention to oneself and is more likely that someone like a talentless hasbeen wannabe celebrity would buy a soft-top just to try and get noticed.

It sums up all the pointless things that people do to try and make themselves feel better just cos Mummy and Daddy didn't hug them enough.

Fer Christ sake, get some self esteem from somewhere else. Don't try and pretend that you are on holiday the two days a year when the top is down. Just go on holiday.

It's like phone sex - what's the point? When I am am hungry I don't call my local Curry House and get them to read th menu out - I go and get some food. Hence if you want to feel like you are on holiday - go on holiday.

We as a nation are becoming more and more sissy-fied and its not about getting in touch with your feminine side.

Where will it all end? will we be driving around in soft-top cars because our posuer factor reaches levels where we walk round with our own full-length mirrors? Vanity is one of the deadly sins.

SO I SAY TO YOU SOFT-TOP OWNERS - YOU ARE ALL GOING TO HELL FOR YOUR VANITY!! You have all sold out to Satan himself and will burn in the fires of eternal doom forever!!! But at least you'll be able to have the top down as it gets quite hot there. 

Bash - still a little stoned from three days ago
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS this rant does not express the views of the author and is done simply for 'shits and giggles'. Or is it? ;D

PPS - I like my boiled eggs to have softtops in the morning.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

what's a Nubian?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, I've been a soft top owner for a week or so now, and I keep wondering why I didn't do it before. Nothing to do with posing or wanting to look good or anything. It's just nice being outside.
I was supposed to drive the other car today (don't want to make this TT a high miler like the last one) but it was too sunny. 
To be honest what did it for me was driving down to Italy last year and wishing I had a convertible. Going to Portugal this summer hopefully... 

And bash, if you're having a go at people who want to bring attention to themselves, why the hell do you drive a TT. There are plenty of cars out there which are faster, cheaper, more fun, and less conspicuous. A tad hypocritical. :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phil, Bash is just a harmless zoo attendant..he is sooo burnt up with jealousy .

He's wrong though, my roof is down ALL the time unless it is really raining. daft not too !

Ask Jonah..the other weekend I dropped the lid for a 150 yd journey out side our hotel at GTi . 8)

Got to be down !Pointless having a convertibkle otherwise. Think I posted a message other day, it was a great sunny morning going to work. Counted 23 (?) softies with lids UP ! Why ?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah. I've noticed loads of people who don't use their convertibles properly. I reckon one reason is a lot of them are manual.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Spanish ? ???


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> And bash, if you're having a go at people who want to bring attention to themselves, why the hell do you drive a TT. There are plenty of cars out there which are faster, cheaper, more fun, and less conspicuous. A tad hypocritical. :-/


Phil, Phil, Phil

are you the only one who doesn't get me? ;D  ;D 

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS re-read the PS and PPS of my first post ;D ;D ;D. I love a sense of humour in the morning   

PPS - you all want to attend my zoo - monkey love all round baby!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm not a morning person.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I know that I can't really post on this subject at any length without getting flamey BUT wtf do so many soft top owners drive with the top up when it's 20 deg c plus?! They should have their cars impounded and given to people like me who would really appreciate them but had to save up for years to buy one!

L


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh and I wouldn't fancy sitting on my TTR seats if they had been baking in 100 deg sunshine - burnt bottom time !


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> Oh and I wouldn't fancy sitting on my TTR seats if they had been baking in 100 deg sunshine - burnt bottom time !


I cover mine in Baby Oil

Nothing to do with the car - just like the feeling.

It's squishy in my pants

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

